# Anyway to plug a 220v into a 110v outlet?



## GBjay (Aug 8, 2007)

I just purchased a Big AC unit 220v, and an electric stove 220v. I want both of these appliances upstairs where there are no 220v outlets. Without calling an electrician to rewire and create a new 220v outlet, what are my options? Can I purchase a converter/adapter at homedepot?

Thanks.


----------



## GBjay (Aug 8, 2007)

The upstairs is all 110v by the way.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

Time to call the electrician.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 13, 2007)

What he said...or get a really good life insurance policy.


----------



## import monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry, you'll need an electrician to pull 220 off the main line into the house to a new breaker and run new outlets.


----------

